# Holy Macro! 2500 excel vba examples



## omer123 (Mar 8, 2011)

Pls let me know as to where i can download a pdf version of this book


----------



## Derek Brown (Mar 10, 2011)

I have never seen this as a book or eBook - only on CD at:
http://www.mrexcel.com/store/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1
or perhaps from Amazon.


----------

